# cheapest way to make calls from Europe



## elaine (Jul 12, 2008)

What is the cheapest and most reliable way to be able to make calls from public phones from France, Spain and Italy--we are on a cruise and won't have access to hotel phones.  We do have a Sprint cell phone--but I have no idea how much Europe is.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 12, 2008)

Check out One Suite http://www.onesuite.com They claim to have local access numbers around the world and very cheap rates (pennies per minute).  

George


----------



## eakhat (Jul 12, 2008)

From one Elaine to another Elaine

When I've traveled in Europe, I buy a phone card for that country.  It's pretty reasonable, but I don't know if it is the cheapest.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jul 12, 2008)

elaine-

I usually purchase a card at Costco before I leave and then call to get the access codes for each country. It works well for a cruise, because you might only have one day in Spain and not really need a $10 phone card just for Spain. 

I've used the Costco cards all over Europe, Costa Rica, Canada,  Carribbean, etc. The only times I've had difficulty was in the Bahamas (something to do with the government regulating calling cards) and Mexico.

Once when I was in France and needed to make some local calls I purchased a calling card there. But I only used a small portion of the minutes.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 12, 2008)

I use Skype, and pay €0.01.7 per minute, which works out to a bit over two cents per minute US.  While I have headphones on both my computer at home and the one at my office, if I am out of town I have found that most internet cafes have Skype headphones so you can call from there.  If you are calling someone in the states with a Skype account on their computer, the call is free.


----------

